# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  رصيدي

## الشيخ حسين جضر

وقفت أمام الصراف الآلي ،انتظر دوري غارقة في أفكار متضاربة

كأمواج متلاحقة ...

أنظر الى تلك الايدي التي تدس عملات مختلفة في جيوبها بسرعة

مذهلة ..

رصيدك الحالي (50000 ) ريال سعودي 

ماذا لو سحبت منها (500 ) ريال ؟؟

سأرجعها بسرعة بعد ان أوفر بعض الحاجات الملحة لأبنائى

لا لن أسحبها أنها وديعة لأيتام قصر 

أعرف ذلك فالها شيطاني بخبث

ازداد عدد المنتظرين ، خرجت بسرعة ، تعلقت عبائتي في 

الباب المؤدي الى الخروج ، احمر وجهي كشفق..

لم استطع نزعها ..

ساعدتنى فتاة سمراء على سيماها الانكسار 

دار بيني وبينها حديث قصير 

عرفت انها يتمية سرق رصيدها الوصى عليها .

وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ لَا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاعْدِلُوا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَبِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ أَوْفُوا ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ.

مع تحيات ابوعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
قصه مؤثرة ولها فوائد عظيمة 
يعطيك العافيه شيخنا
ومآننحرم عطائكم
موفقين ...*

----------

